# Sony point-and-shoots at Consumer Electronics Show 2012



## peppersasen (Jan 13, 2012)

am i the only one who's really disappointed with what they have to offer? i mean sure they've got, what, 3 pocket cameras? and some come in some really nice colors and i think one of them has a "toy camera" setting (i think it takes pictures that look like LOMO Diana/Holga/instagram shots or something, i'm not sure). and they've got their projector video camera (which i don't need but i find rather nifty). fair enough. :meh:

i actually held back on the TX-10 because i thought they would have an update of it (something just as waterproof,  just as rugged, takes panoramic and 3D, and is tiny enough to slip into my purse). preferably in pink. and they DIDN'T! nothing. NADA. 

instead, they're all worked up with their gamer's phone. don't they have the Mobile World Congress for that? come on, Sony. boo. 2012 totally, officially sucks for me!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 13, 2012)

I will be buying a sony p/s for my mother in law because they're super fast and she gets so annoyed with her samsung. I'm just curious what you're wanting in a camera that the existing sony P/S offer, Sony pretty much crams every single feature a consumer would ever want into these things!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2012)

peppersasen said:


> am i the only one who's really disappointed with what they have to offer? i mean sure they've got, what, 3 pocket cameras? and some come in some really nice colors and i think one of them has a "toy camera" setting (i think it takes pictures that look like LOMO Diana/Holga/instagram shots or something, i'm not sure). and they've got their projector video camera (which i don't need but i find rather nifty). fair enough. :meh:
> 
> i actually held back on the TX-10 because i thought they would have an update of it (something just as waterproof,  just as rugged, takes panoramic and 3D, and is tiny enough to slip into my purse). preferably in pink. and they DIDN'T! nothing. NADA.
> 
> instead, they're all worked up with their gamer's phone. don't they have the Mobile World Congress for that? come on, Sony. boo. 2012 totally, officially sucks for me!


*
Awww,Cheer up, Pepper! You will be happy to know that one of the Sony rumor sites is reporting that Sony will, as they put it, "announce very soon" that they have a Professional Point & Shoot in the works!!! It's already been seen in both prototype AND working, field-test sample versions, and will be called the* *i-7D-Páginas, which is a weird mix of "i" for internet, and 7D, sort of a play on "seventy",since it's got retro 1970's type styling, and Páginas, which is Spanish for "Pages", since the instruction manual goes on for pages,and pages and pages and pages! NO, not really that's a joke--the "Pages" part of this camera's name represents a feature that is something entirely new! 

Apparently the name of this upcoming Sony professional P&S is pronounced, "Aye! Seventy Pages!" in English. Sony apparently are pretty thrilled that one of this camera's new professional features is the ability to offer professional Sony users the "Páginas Amarillas en Español", or "Páginas Amarillas en Ingles", or the "Páginas Amarillas en Francais"--which is a nifty new feature in which the new Sony professional point & Shoot i-7D-Páginas camera will be able to offer instant access to the Yellow Pages for various geographical regions around the world, based upon GPS coordinates supplied by a user's smart phone or hand-held GPS unit. Imagine Yellow Pages access in Spanish, English, and French!!!!

A stroke of brilliance on Sony's part, designing breakthrough new features and soon bringing them to the Professional Point & Shoot market segment. This is pretty cool technology. The kind of feature professional Point & Shoot cameras have been lacking, but which Sony as a consumer electronics giant understands are highly desirable to its customers, who are tech-savvy, young, on-point, on-message, well-dressed, spiffy, cheerful, and totally awesome customers!

(NO truths were used in the making of this satirical post!!!)*


----------



## unpopular (Jan 13, 2012)

This is old news. They changed it this to the a99. I can't wait for the Páginas feature! As I understand it, you can take a sweep panorama and it will tell you the phone numbers and websites of any businesses within the frame! In sortakinda hdr, too! I really can't think of a better pro feature.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 13, 2012)

Ill stick with my alpha.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2012)

Sony make the A77 point and shoot


----------



## peppersasen (Jan 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I will be buying a sony p/s for my mother in law because they're super fast and she gets so annoyed with her samsung. I'm just curious what you're wanting in a camera that the existing sony P/S offer, Sony pretty much crams every single feature a consumer would ever want into these things!



LOL! when i first read "P/S", i thought you were saying you were going to purchase a PlayStation for your MIL.  but then i figured you meant point-and-shoot. sorry i don't speak the jargon you use around here. 

what i'm wanting from the Sony camera i wanted that i expected an update of is the waterproof/ruggedness. and the pinkness. i'm not going to buy a camera that's already become rare because Sony's probably going to come up with something with even crazier specs and i'm going to feel like a fool.

so i was at the Sony store the other day (on Saturday) and i played with the TX-55 and looked a bit at the WX-7 (since they both supposedly have that Background Defocus setting, and the toy camera things, Cuisine mode, and stuff). turns out the "red" TX-55 is really MAGENTA! and it has a better macro setting (i tried taking pictures of my cuticles) and it has soft skin setting too (but my pimples were still there, all in their 16MP glory). i could totally fit it into my purse. i think it's more of what i need anyway, i wonder if there's a waterproof armor for it. then when the latest rugged camera comes out, i'll get that one for when i'm mucking about getting down and dirty in the mud like a bad girl. RAWR.

the only thing i want to know about the TX-55 is whether that HDR setting really is just HDR, because it says "HDR painting" (over-done and broken) instead of just "HDR" (just the funky color-contrast) and some of the samples online make them look like they're 0.5% impressionist-ish paintings, except one sample. but when i played with it at the store (for about 30 minutes), it looked okay (like real life, but with popping colors). but i'm not sure. i want it to be really just HDR...

the Toy Camera setting is really kind of wannabe-ish. like it's trying to be cool like a LOMO/Holga, but it'll just never be part of that crowd. but it's okay. i like it. it'd rather call it old photo/retro than "toy camera". i also think the lens is too big for my jelly lenses (i have 7 of them).

slightly off-topic, but remember how Samsung released that flip-screen camera at IFA 2011? LOL. it's for those people who love to ask people to take pictures of themselves for them. very funny. but i've seen funnier camera accessories for those type of people.



Derrel said:


> *Awww,Cheer up, Pepper! You will be happy to know that one of the Sony rumor sites is reporting that Sony will, as they put it, "announce very soon" that they have a Professional Point & Shoot in the works!!! It's already been seen in both prototype AND working, field-test sample versions, and will be called the* *i-7D-Páginas, which is a weird mix of "i" for internet, and 7D, sort of a play on "seventy",since it's got retro 1970's type styling, and Páginas, which is Spanish for "Pages", since the instruction manual goes on for pages,and pages and pages and pages! NO, not really that's a joke--the "Pages" part of this camera's name represents a feature that is something entirely new!
> 
> Apparently the name of this upcoming Sony professional P&S is pronounced, "Aye! Seventy Pages!" in English. Sony apparently are pretty thrilled that one of this camera's new professional features is the ability to offer professional Sony users the "Páginas Amarillas en Español", or "Páginas Amarillas en Ingles", or the "Páginas Amarillas en Francais"--which is a nifty new feature in which the new Sony professional point & Shoot i-7D-Páginas camera will be able to offer instant access to the Yellow Pages for various geographical regions around the world, based upon GPS coordinates supplied by a user's smart phone or hand-held GPS unit. Imagine Yellow Pages access in Spanish, English, and French!!!!
> 
> A stroke of brilliance on Sony's part, designing breakthrough new features and soon bringing them to the Professional Point & Shoot market segment. This is pretty cool technology. The kind of feature professional Point & Shoot cameras have been lacking, but which Sony as a consumer electronics giant understands are highly desirable to its customers, who are tech-savvy, young, on-point, on-message, well-dressed, spiffy, cheerful, and totally awesome customers!*


like this:





yeah those hippie-wannabe hipsters are so pretentious and lame... damn hippies!



Derrel said:


> *(NO truths were used in the making of this satirical post!!!)*



what the? i actually thought you were serious! i can't believe i fell for that. 



unpopular said:


> This is old news. They changed it this to the a99. I can't wait for the Páginas feature! As I understand it, you can take a sweep panorama and it will tell you the phone numbers and websites of any businesses within the frame! In sortakinda hdr, too! I really can't think of a better pro feature.



i thought he said he was joking?



DiskoJoe said:


> Ill stick with my alpha.



it's okay if you've got the funds and strong shoulders and hands. but i took a cinematography class once and i can never not jitter from the camera's weight. and it was one of the smaller video cameras too.



gsgary said:


> Sony make the A77 point and shoot



you mean like a prosumer?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never really been impressed with Sony's p&s cameras. My friend had a 12 MP touch screen one, which was really neat to play around with, and the images looked great on the 4 inch screen, but when put on a computer I was kind of like "wtf?" 

The quality was sub-par.


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I've never really been impressed with Sony's p&s cameras. My friend had a 12 MP touch screen one, which was really neat to play around with, and the images looked great on the 4 inch screen, but when put on a computer I was kind of like "wtf?"
> 
> The quality was sub-par.



How many Sony P/S cameras have you tried? Just because your friend has a sucky one, doesn't mean all of them are like that.


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Sony make the A77 point and shoot



lol..


----------



## gsgary (Jan 18, 2012)

argieramos said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When will we see your point and shoot shots from yours ?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 18, 2012)

Perhaps the PRO point and shoot will be equipped with the precious rare "Zeiss" glass too


----------



## jake337 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure why people would opt for a P&S over a used Olympus pen.  You can get them for $200-$365 bucks used now.  Grab an adapter for whatever lens choice you have and have fun.  I've been wanting to pick one of these up for my girl along with the pancake lens.

E pl1 - $199
Olympus Digital PEN E PL1 12.3 MEGAPIXEL BLUE WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com

E p2  -  $286-$364
Olympus Digital PEN E P2 12.3 MEGAPIXEL BLACK WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com

E pl2  -  $325
Olympus Digital PEN E PL2 12.3 MEGAPIXEL BLACK WITH CABLES, CD, BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ), DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> When will we see your point and shoot shots from yours ?



If you POINT a gun to your head and SHOOT yourself. lol
Seriously Gary, get your fact straight


----------



## skieur (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you looked at the Sony HX9V? Some consider that to be one of the best point and shoot and feature rich cameras currently available?

skieur


----------

